# Great Grooves!!



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm a sucker for groove. I _love_ a song with a great groove. And I love jamming along with them. Here's some Afro-pop that's a complete hoot to jam with:
B - E - A repeated
drum break
Bmi - E - A repeated


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Different kind of groove, but if I had a dollar for every time this track played through and I am still just jammin' on the same 4 notes over and over again in Em Pentatonic and oopsies there goes an hour of my life. Well I would have at least 2 dollars.

Definitely my favorite jam track. The most expressive thing since expressions were expressed


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Interesting. I didn't know there was such a thing as a dedicated jam track.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Doug Gifford said:


> Interesting. I didn't know there was such a thing as a dedicated jam track.


Oh there sure is my good sir, and it keeps me entertained hour, by hour, by hour. There are a ton of good jam tracks out there for just about anything you could want. It saves me having to lay down the chords and then looping it for an hour 

Has to be my favorite of all time song and I will never forget the first time I heard it. It was bloody magic.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I love this video. The people of the Caribbean have such _depth_ of rhythm. …and there's the woman in the red dress…


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I would kill to have that kind a groove...........literally. 

Thanks for showing me that. Ever notice there is just too much to know, no matter how hard you try, there is more you are missing than you will ever know.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Brunz said:


> I would kill to have that kind a groove...........literally.
> 
> Thanks for showing me that. Ever notice there is just too much to know, no matter how hard you try, there is more you are missing than you will ever know.


Imagine what a drag it would be to run out of things to learn.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I wouldn't need to learn anything else if I could do what that fellow does. I would just sing my one song all day long and shuffle like that and die a happy man many, many years from now


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

The Mongo Santamaria double album Afro Roots (1959) is one great groove after another. It's one of my favourite albums and still a source of mystery and delight.
This is the opening cut.





and another


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I first heard this song as played at my daughter's various grade 6/7/8 and Junior HS band concerts. Was not especially impressed.

But I stumbled on the original recently and think it's just great. And great video, too. I'm dancing.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

A guilty pleasure of mine is 
Juice by Lizzo 

The shame of it is, my music snobbery has limited my willingness to just like something for the fact of what it is. Catchy, fun and groovy. 

I'm 100% on board the "who cares what you think" these days and have tried to embrace the things I enjoy without the prejudice.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Here is a song that has some real groove... maybe not any real instruments, but groove for days. 






The video is stellar too


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Me again, this one has a different kinda groove, more head shuffle than booty shaking. Folks don't give enough credit to the style, but there is some mad talent


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi Doug, I dug up another one for you. I am still not sure its your jam, but this one is fun to blast off to. 






Let me know if im barking up the right tree here, I could go on for days  This shit ruined (blessed) my life for a lot of years. 

The guitar part in this has the funk though


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Alright, one more.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

And now for something completely different:


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I approve step dancing in white pants.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> I approve step dancing in white pants.


And I approve them being filmed from behind.


----------

